# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Kurse, Trajnime, shkolla private????

## Aldi1

Pershendetje!
Po hap kete teme ketu per te mesuar me shume rreth shkollave private ose qendrave ku mund te zgjerosh njohurite ne kompjuter dhe ti certifikosh ato.
Me perjashtim te universitetit shteteror, ku mund ti zgjeroi njohurite dikush qe ka nje fare eksperience me kompjuterat, perdorimin e tyre, home networks, dhe njohuri te pergjithshme.
Pra nese dikush do te donte te mesonte programming, c++, VB, JAVA, ose web programing PHP & MySQL, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, etj...
Dhe per ata qe do te donin te zhvillonin njohurite e tyre rreth Networking, Platforma CISCO, Windows Server 2003, Linux etj etj....???

A ka kurse ose shkolla private ketu ne Tirane qe te jene te besueshme dhe serioze ku te besh nje investim per te mare njohurite e nevojshme te cilat te sherbejne per nje arritje profesionale???

Uroj te kem bere nje pyetje te kuptueshme e te dobishme per shume te tjere...  :buzeqeshje: 

Faleminderit!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

"Ne Tirane çfar nuk ka!Imaqino,ka akoma universitet shteteror...
Mungojn vetem profesorat o mesuesit,po nuk ka rendesi."

----------


## Aldi1

ndonje pergjigje me produktive nuk kishte???  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Bjeshka

> Pershendetje!
> Pra nese dikush do te donte te mesonte programming, c++, VB, JAVA, ose web programing PHP & MySQL, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, etj...
> Dhe per ata qe do te donin te zhvillonin njohurite e tyre rreth Networking, Platforma CISCO, Windows Server 2003, Linux etj etj....???
> Faleminderit!


Pershendetje 
Ne Mendimin tim keto ne ikemi mesuar ne studime ti po kerkoj shume 
nuk edi keto qera a mesohen ne fakulltete Shqiptare ( me vjen keq une kam studjuar jashte) keshtu qe eke veshtir ti mesosh neper kurse
te pershendes Adrian hoxha

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

:buzeqeshje: ) :buzeqeshje: ) :buzeqeshje: ).............

----------


## KiNg-AlBaNeR

> Pershendetje!
> Po hap kete teme ketu per te mesuar me shume rreth shkollave private ose qendrave ku mund te zgjerosh njohurite ne kompjuter dhe ti certifikosh ato.
> Me perjashtim te universitetit shteteror, ku mund ti zgjeroi njohurite dikush qe ka nje fare eksperience me kompjuterat, perdorimin e tyre, home networks, dhe njohuri te pergjithshme.
> Pra nese dikush do te donte te mesonte programming, c++, VB, JAVA, ose web programing PHP & MySQL, HTML, JavaScript, CSS, etj...
> Dhe per ata qe do te donin te zhvillonin njohurite e tyre rreth Networking, Platforma CISCO, Windows Server 2003, Linux etj etj....???
> 
> A ka kurse ose shkolla private ketu ne Tirane qe te jene te besueshme dhe serioze ku te besh nje investim per te mare njohurite e nevojshme te cilat te sherbejne per nje arritje profesionale???
> 
> Uroj te kem bere nje pyetje te kuptueshme e te dobishme per shume te tjere... 
> ...


Ke akoma edhe me mire Semos Alts eshte nje qender trajnimesh e certifikuar nga Microsoft. vetem ka 1 te keqe qe duhet te plotesohet "klasa" pastaj mund te besh trajnime qe jan zakonisht 1 javore. Ne fund te cdo trajnimi ben nje provim online tek microsoft dhe nese e kalon certifikata te vjen direkt nga amerika e vulosur. Kete kam degjuar kam qen edhe vet ne nje trajnim per Exchange Server por fatkeqsisht une nuk e perfundova e lash pergjysem. tani problemi jot eshte qe do te duhet ti zgjedhesh vete rradhen e programeve qe mos te kesh probleme sic kisha un per exchange... nuk dija te punoja ne active directory.. sepse nuk kisha punuar as1here ne Windows Server.. Semos Alts ben kryesisht trajnime te software te Microsoft.. 

Address:
Rr. Maliq Muço, Pall Kirchberger
Tirana

Phone/Fax:
+355 (0)4 22 57 270
+355 (0)4 22 57 270

E-mail
contact@semosalts.com 


http://www.semosalts.com/

----------


## Lover

Semos me duket se eshte mbyllur ne Tirane. Por dhe une do doja ndihmen e ndokujt per ndonje informacion me shume per Trajnime Linux apo Exchange Server ne Tirane.. Ka ndonjeri ide?? 

Thanks in advance.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Moondiz

nje ndihm per prishtine , ktu ne prishtin egiston nje  kompani qe ka licencen e cisco dhe microsoft gold licenc , mund  te mesoni shum gjera , si trajnime ciscos , windows server 2003/2008  , mysql etj. poashtu ka dhe oracel , red hat linux  ... ajo kompani quhet cacttus - dega cacttus training ... cacttus.com > Training ( per me shum info )

----------

